# Foam & Wooden Dowel Rifle



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

OK, been busy making AND finishing things this month. So far, I've gotten another static prop completed. This gun was started a few months back and then put away to be worked on whenever. TODAY ... it's finished! 










The stock is blue styrofoam I had left over, the barrel is a wooden dowel and the flintlock, trigger and banding is craft foam. If I decide to make another one, I am going to replace the wooden dowel with PVC pipe.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, that is one kick butt gun prop, IMU!


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Excellent Work!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

sweet!
What are you going to do with it?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words. 

Well, I plan on having one of my skeletons 'shooting' it but it actually isn't going to do anything. Guess it's just part of a Pirate costume this year.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Good job Bird!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

It looks real! Very impressive!


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

very nice


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice job on the gun, it looks real.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job, particularly the flintlock.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice work as always.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very nice work


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Don't go out with that..you'll get arrested.

Nice job.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Don't go out with that..you'll get arrested.
> 
> Nice job.


Funny you mention that ... I took it to work to show a gun collector and I was nervous about people seeing it while I walked into my office!  

He said the same thing ... "I wouldn't want the police to see you transporting that around in your truck!" 

Maybe I should build a faux gun rack for my truck next? :googly:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You are good!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That looks very nice... wouldn't have guessed there was foam involved!


----------

